# Budgie with injured leg



## DutchBudgieGirl (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, I am new here. I have now 2 budgies (both female).
I have a question:
3 weeks ago one of my budgies was flying and landing on the ground. I think to hard because suddenly she couldn't move her left leg. We went to the vet and said it was not broken but bruised. With a lot of rest it is going better. And her budgie friend was very sweet to her :budgie: ! 
Sometimes the legs looks stiff but she can use her foot en climbs again. And she is happy, chatty, eats and drinks well.
Only when out of the cage I am afraid she lands wrong again and hurts her leg...again... what should I do?
She is a little handicapped, has a deformity in her spine maybe it has some relation to it. She is almost seven years old.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I'm glad you took your budgie to the vet to determine her leg wasn't broken. :hug:

Do you have a small room with carpeting in your home that you could limit her to during her out of cage time? Carpeting would cushion her landing a bit and if the room isn't too large, you could also put down a blanket or two as well.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgies and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/1...ies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

Your little girls are very pretty and I'm happy to hear her leg was only bruised. 

I'm wishing her a speedy recovery and Deborah has given great advice on how to keep her comfortable. 

Please keep us posted and feel free to ask any other questions you may have 

Great to have you on the forums! :wave:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hope your sweet little girl's leg is starting to heal, it is lovely she has a friend as well.:budgie:


----------



## DutchBudgieGirl (Oct 26, 2015)

*Update*

Thanks for your answers!

It's a while that i've been here....

Our room is not big and we have some carpets on the floor

Max her leg is doing fine now.
The first time out of the cage after the accident I practice with "little fly-outs". I mean I get her on the finger from the top of the cage. I walk away from the cage and she flies back. Everytime a little further.
I will not force her, she has to fly by herself.
Now it's a fly around in the room again...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad to hear she is doing well...


----------

